
From 48k lines of code to 10 – The story of GitHub's JavaScript SDK - luord
https://github.blog/2020-04-09-from-48k-lines-of-code-to-10-the-story-of-githubs-javascript-sdk/
======
austincheney
At work this week I replaced jQuery with vanilla JavaScript. I reduced 12000
LOC to 20 LOC but was told to revert that change.

